# Aluminum flats boat?



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Just saw this badass little aluminum flats boat on the home page of the stayputanchors.com website, does anyone know who makes this? I think its pretty cool with the integrated sponsons, slick center console, platform, and cool color. I wish there were more aluminum boats like this available, I would love to know more about it.....


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

1999 T-N-T Custom Flats w/ Yamaha 90 HP






















> LOL too funny. We did the exact same thing..bought a 17' bass tracker and converted it to a flats boat....even called it a Flats Tracker!
> 
> We built ours over about 5 months...great project but man it was tough at times. Works great, floats super shallow too. Hull slap can get annoying in certain wind conditions but its a fun little boat.


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, I think its either a TNT custom flats "tunnel master" or its a custom scandy white tunnel hull


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking at the transom shot.. you can see that there is a deff tunnel.. you got me thinking and i hit a wall the other day.. so i went ahead and emailed them to find out for sure.. it was bothering me that much that i needed to know..


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

I have sent 2 different emails to the stayputanchors.com website to see if they have any information about the boat and I have yet to hear any response, let me know what you find out . . .


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Scandy has sponsoons on their tunnels.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Seaark 1660MVT.  Runs an honest 34 mph with 60 hp, floats in 4" and will run with about 1" of skeg projecting below the keel.  Gets up in a foot or less with the right technique.  Too wide to pole well and does have hull slap in some conditions. OTOH, it's very seaworthy and dry when running in big chop and wind.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I have sent 2 different emails to the stayputanchors.com website to see if they have any information about the boat and I have yet to hear any response, let me know what you find out . . .



they replied with 

"Thanks for liking the boat. That was a custom built boat for the keys we did ourselves which is no longer around. Planning on building another one for next season."


----------



## timseketa (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out Scandy White boats. They do custom builds out of Blountstown FL.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

If you want it, you must build it. 

Still gotta paint and nonskid some things but shes almost complete. Also need to install my gps I bought months ago.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dispo- you have a huge advantage where you live. You can't throw a dead cat without hitting an aluminum fabricator.

Nice boat though...well thought out.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

On the other hand there is only a handful of marine fiberglassers, and there are not near as many fiberglass skiffs. Is it that bad in florida? Maybe I should move and open up a shop haha


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's one all ready to go, and it's for sale.









More info:
http://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/4139767795.html


----------



## asrrussell (Mar 14, 2012)

That is the old TNT flats/jon boat, which became the basis of the pathfinder 17t. He does still weld, but i dont think he has made one in quite some time.


----------



## shuskins (Apr 10, 2013)

It's for sale.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1365646143


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

*Just finished refurbishing a 16' Lowe all welded.
Looking for a motor.*[

URL=http://s1124.photobucket.com/user/kellyeast/media/null_zps6c5bf48c.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Dam that boat looks familiar I wonder why its a good one bulletproof. Really nice job on the on the upgrade.I still have the mercury ignition switch and wires that plug into harness I forgot to give you had already let your Dad know and can drop it off any time.You will really enjoy that boat like I did very,very versatile. Thanks JRP


----------

